# GhostBusters! THE VIDEO GAME!!!!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNf7gh9Tt2c


Just saw the trailer, Graphics look insane! The Legend has finally arrived in gaming


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I've read about this in Nintendo Power and Gameinformer. I'm excited! can't wait to get it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Last night the game released, and we had a nice crowd at the store to get it. Many of them were actually dressed up in full Ghostbuster costumes, complete with proton packs, PK meters, the works. It was great.

The rumor mill says that we might finally start seeing production on Ghostbusters 3 next year. I hope so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

nice! i gotta get me a copy of that!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That would be nice! 

I imagine that the movie is getting old enough to do a remake some time! but maybe not, like Star Wars i cant ever see them remaking the originals


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not a remake, but a sequel.

Ghostbusters 3 pretty much writes itself, really, at least in my mind:

-It's several years later, and the company has been a huge success, with franchises everywhere, and has now gone IPO and is a big publicly traded company.
-Naturally, the forces of evil take advantage of the situation with a very hostile takeover.
-Our guys get kicked to the curb and replaced with some numbskulls specifically chosen for their incompetence
-Evil rampages unchecked
-New guys finally find old pros for help
-Originals kick supreme evil's butt, show the kids how it's done, and the evil stooges get devoured by the evil just before they go.
-Originals retire, leaving the company in the hands of the new guys who just might turn out okay after all.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I loved those movies when I was a little kid because I thought ghosts were cool. Then I rediscovered them a few years back... totally kitsch and funny movies. Great franchise in need of revival.

Video games dont' interest me in the least.


----------

